# Statistics and timeline on TTC (and emotional support too)



## anatelle (Jul 13, 2011)

Hello,

This is a strange one I guess. I am trying to find some statistics to see how long it is likely to take me to get pregnant/what are my chances of getting pregnant.
This is because my BF doesn’t want to have a baby before he is 35yo (in 3 years) and he asked me the “statistics”.

I am at loss with his question, but I am trying my best to get some answers.

Some information:
- I am 31 years old
- I have endometriosis stage 3 (spots of endo, a few nodules, scar tissue and adhesion pretty much everywhere in the lower abdomen, but it was removed in 2011 with a “normal” looking inside. I will probably have a third lap next year as symptoms are now back)
- Polycystic ovaries (30+ cysts)
- Retroverted uterus
- I tried to conceive unsuccessfully for about 2 years when I was 25-27yo, including two courses of induced ovulation (clomid +ovitrelle) (I never got pregnant)

I didn’t find much data in terms of statistics and timeline of successful pregnancies of women with endometriosis, classified by age and severity of the disease. Could anyone help with this?

On top of that, I need to take the administrative aspect into consideration too. How long does it take to get referred to an Assisted Conception Unit?

I am planning to move (maybe in 6 months from today) to a borough where the NHS funds 3 courses of IVF if I have been living in the borough for over 12 months. Does that mean that I could still have access to other treatments before the 12 months?

All of that to say that I am trying to guess:
1.how long should I allocate from the initial GP appointment, to the moment where the assisted conception unit would start the treatment
2.And then, what are my chances to conceive once I start the treatments
3.I also wonder at what rate my fertility declines each year and affects my chances of getting pregnant.

This is an open and messy thread, I don’t realistically expect anyone to bring straight answers. Any advice would help really as I am also in great need of emotional support…


----------



## Banjo55 (Nov 9, 2014)

Hi I don't have any statistics for you. Personally I don't think it's helpful for you to focus on them too much.  Whether the stats are in your favour or not your circumstances are unique to you. No one can say for sure when you will conceive.

You need to find a way of getting across to your BF that as far as fertility is concerned he has to work to your timescale not the other way around.  As a female colleague said once we're the ones with the sell by date.

You & your BF need to have a heart to heart about your expectations.  What are his true feelings about fatherhood? What are his fears about how his life would change?  

My DH took some persuading to start TTC even though my GP told me I shouldn't wait. That was when I was 39. To be fair we hadn't been together long. We didn't start trying until more than a year later.  Where I fell pregnant first time I thought I had worried over nothing.  Then I miscarried & haven't had a BFP since. I regret that we waited but for all I know I may have had problems if I had ttc'd when I was in my 20s or 30s.

Best of luck.


----------



## Ames xxx (Nov 24, 2014)

Hi banjo55, not too up to date with statistics maybe Google would be better for that info.

I know that I went to the docs after TTC for 1 year to find out its now 2 years before your eligible for full on investigations. At the year point I was given blood tests to check for ovulation and told to "relax and not stress about it".
After 2 years me and my DH went to the docs together and we were then referred for fertility investigations. That referral was in April 14 and I had my first round of ivf on 6th October 14 so the turnaround for me was quite quick. Not sure if it depends on where u live?
I believe 35 seems to be point in which your fertility starts declining and I am sure that ivf for under 30 is only a 32% (Or there around) of succeeding. Unfortunately in most cases the majority don't succeed. 

I can dig out my information booklet from my clinic as that type of information is in there.

I personally wouldn't wait to try. I made that mistake and although I am coming up 28 (not too old) after 3 long years and one failed ivf cycle I wish I had'v went with my gut and started trying sooner. Hope you luck finding your answers xxx


----------



## Lilly83 (Jan 19, 2012)

Hello

Whilst I can't give you definite answers to your questions just wanted to share my experiences, I'm 31 now and have stage 4 endo, I have had 2 laps in 2013 (I approached my GP in 2011 for help ttc) and its 2015 and I still haven't managed it despite 3 ivfs, I personally feel with endo you should move sooner rather than later as it left me with very low egg reserve meaning I now need donor eggs, I split with my ex a few years ago and I found out about my low egg reserve not long into my current relationship and we just decided to go for it as we know I wouldn't have long with my eggs. 

Good luck 

L xx


----------



## Step_by_Step (Aug 24, 2014)

Hi, well for us it has so far been 3 years since started TTC and I still haven't stated my first cycle of IVF. I'm hopeful we will start in the next few months though. Our timeline was as follows: 

Oct 2011 - Ready for a baby, asked DH (took him a few months to also be ready) 
Jan 2012 - TTC commenced
Aug 2013 - went to the docs (referred to local hospital after D21 bloods and DH sperm analysis) 
Nov 2013 - Bloods and scan at local hospital 
Feb 2014 - HSG at local hospital 
Apr 2014 - Results (blocked tube and signs of PCOS) Referred for IVF 
Jun 2014 - Pink proforma at fertility clinic (bloods, scan, std tests & DH sperm analysis)
Aug 2014 - Apt with consultant - short protocol
Sep 2014 - Started requesting treatment each cycle 
Nov 2014 - Received all medication 
Dec 2014 - Teach session and scan 

Everyone's journey is different and I know people who have gone through a cycle quicker and slower. We are lucky enough to be NHS funded with two cycles. 

I hope this is some help to you but you cannot predict how long it will take, each fertility clinic is different and ours is classed as not having a waiting list but they are that busy it takes a while. Whilst if you go private it would be a quicker process. 

xx


----------



## Cloudy (Jan 26, 2012)

Just to echo the other ladies really - and thinking it might be helpful to let your OH have a read on here!

The **** website will give you IVF success rate stats, but be careful to pay attention to the details as live birth rate is what is important. With regards to stats though I have to agree that they are pretty pointless: there are women here told they have  less than 5% chance and they have a baby, and there are other people told there is no reason why they shouldn't get pregnant and have had 10 cycles without success.

We went to see our GP in the April, got referred to the Fertility in May, were seen by them in August and then referred directly for IVF (well, ICSI) with our first appointment the following month and started treatment in October 2013. Although I first went to my GP in 2009 asking for a referral, but we had a few gynie health problems along the way!

Some areas will want you to have been trying for 12 months, some 24 months, others 6 months if you have a fertility related condition. Have a look at your local (or intended) CCG and see what their criteria is, and what they offer. Also, just bear in mind that some areas are cutting funding: even if they say they don't intend to cut services doesn't mean they might not change their mind with little notice.

Maybe you could educate your OH about the implications of endo on womens fertility (Endo UK have some good information) and then maybe look at paying for a few private blood tests (e.g. AMH, FSH etc).

My DH and i were talking the other night and he said if he knew them what he knew now he would have proposed on our first date and started trying for children immediately.

Having said all that, I really don't think people should start trying until they are both ready due to fear of the unknown because as we see on here all the time, anything can (and often does) happen xxx


----------

